# Planning on Moving to Spain in 2014



## EE UU 2014 (Feb 16, 2013)

My wife and I are planning to move to southern Spain in 2014. I'm a dual national with Spanish and American citizenship, but my wife has only American citizenship. Looking for info on how the health care system will impact both of us from the citizen and non-citizen standpoint. I have never paid into the Social Security System in Spain.


----------



## Vinnie (Jan 9, 2013)

Well they have a new rule in Spain since 2012 that you must be earning enough to get for yourself Health care insurance, so i guess that must be seriously looked into.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

EE UU 2014 said:


> My wife and I are planning to move to southern Spain in 2014. I'm a dual national with Spanish and American citizenship, but my wife has only American citizenship. Looking for info on how the health care system will impact both of us from the citizen and non-citizen standpoint. I have never paid into the Social Security System in Spain.


:welcome:

As a Spanish national you can of course come to live in Spain, without any problems, I'm not sure how healthcare would work though

For other EU citizens living in Spain, if they were legally & fiscally resident before April last year (2012)they can now access state healthcare - if they arrived since then, they have to have private healthcare or be employed/self-employed & paying into the system in that way

I don't know whether that would apply to a newly-arrived Spanish national though, but I suspect it might

you really need to ask the Spanish consulate

as for your wife, as the wife of a Spanish citizen she would have the same entitlements as you, although you'd need to get her registered as resident


----------

